# lacroosse Razor snake boot



## deersled (Mar 21, 2010)

thinking about buying a pair. anybody got anything to say about em? thanks


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2010)

deersled said:


> thinking about buying a pair. anybody got anything to say about em? thanks



Love em.  My only problem with them is that being a female, I bought the men's (hate that they make the women's boots shorter) and got them a tad too big which caused them to rub at my ankles. Also, the lacing was a pain. 

Now as far as walking comfort. I put them right up there with my $250 Chippewa snake boots. Comfort plus. If it weren't for the rubbing and raw ankles, I wouldn't have bothered buying the Chippewa boots. You just can't beat Lacrosse boots, they feel like you're wearing a tennis shoe.

As far as fang stoppage, thank God I can't comment on that.  

You can't go wrong with any Lacrosse boot if you can get a good fit.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't know about Lacrosse, but the Danner Pronghorns are what I have.

Just wanted to put that they are lace ups and are the easiest boot I've ever had as far as getting on and off.  Each eyelet has a roller on it, which makes tightening and loosening very easy.

Might want to look at them as well...just a thought.


----------

